# Crufts Live NOW



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Working group in the ring right now, to be followed by herding and BIS later:

http://www.cruftslive.tv/


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

That GSD's back looked painfully hinged. How come none of the other herding breeds look so not normal?
The other breeds with normal backs actually had nicer gaits.
Saw how that judge pulled her hand quickly from the GSD's mouth. That's a good way to get bit.
Too bad, I missed the police dog demo.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: OceanThat GSD's back looked painfully hinged.


Yeah, it was hard to look at.

I thought the GSD K-9 could win the Friends for Life competition based on the amount of applause they got, so that was a bit disappointing.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I wasn't fond of any of the GSD showing.....I looked up all the winners and was beyond disappointed.


----------

